# Need basic information of hometheater logic???



## Jay C Huskers (Nov 7, 2006)

:dizzy: Need basic understanding of TV's 780i-1080i and other basic stuff?? Is there a general link for this information?? Looking to get HD-TV, but don't understand what they are talking about?? Need *HELP*


----------



## John S (May 31, 2006)

This site is not bad.

http://www.soundandvisionmag.com/resources/854/resource-center-hdtv.html


----------

